# Nintendo is shutting down the Wii U and 3DS eShop in March 2023



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

RIP to this era of nintendo


----------



## raxadian (Feb 16, 2022)

I am amazed they are waiting a whole year. Still this is just more motivation to hack these things.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 16, 2022)

Hackers are very important for moments like this. Back up and Preservation of these games.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 16, 2022)

NO PLAY. ONLY REMEMBER


----------



## Shubshub (Feb 16, 2022)

SG854 said:


> People like Gary Bowser was very important for moments like this. Back up and Preservation of these games.


People like Gary Bowser?
You mean the people that profit and steal the efforts of community members that do this for free?

EDIT: Love how you edited your post in response to this


----------



## Flame (Feb 16, 2022)

is the 3ds stable tho?


----------



## sley (Feb 16, 2022)

Man that's sad, but at least online play is still active. The e-Shop was the best with the Music changing daily.

Also they did something cool: https://my-nintendo-3ds-wiiu-memories.nintendo.com/


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> People like Gary Bowser?
> You mean the people that profit and steal the efforts of community members that do this for free?


Preservation efforts would've carried on with or without that bozo. 

Still, unfortunately inevitable (considering Nintendo, anyways). But I'm glad I had my N3DS usable and modded not too long ago.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 16, 2022)

Flame said:


> is the 3ds stable tho?


100% Guaranteed Nintendo will release stability updates long after the E-Shop is closed


----------



## Shubshub (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> Preservation efforts would've carried on with or without that bozo.
> 
> Still, unfortunately inevitable (considering Nintendo, anyways). But I'm glad I had my N3DS usable and modded not too long ago.


That is what I was insinuating
People like Gary Bowser played no role in the effort of preservation...
Its not very preservatory to charge access to hacking tools and archival content like that (Lets be honest if Gary Bowser ran his own romsite he would do this)


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> That is what I was insinuating
> People like Gary Bowser played no role in the effort of preservation...
> Its not very preservatory to charge access to hacking tools and archival content like that (Lets be honest if Gary Bowser ran his own romsite he would do this)


I'm aware, I probably should've quoted the other person. My bad.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

quick reminder that with this, the experience of browsing the eshop with that funky, changing with the seasons music will be gone. forever. lost to the sands of time. couldn't even replicate it on the switch
cherish that shit, go to the 3ds eshop and just browse, soak that experience in. in a year it'll be gone.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> quick reminder that with this, the experience of browsing the eshop with that funky, changing with the seasons music will be gone. forever. lost to the sands of time. couldn't even replicate it on the switch
> cherish that shit, to to the 3ds eshop and just browse, soak that experience in. in a year it'll be gone.


That's another thing, we're going to be stuck with the Switch's barebones UI and vibes. All these years and still not as useful as the 3DS' home menu.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 16, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> That is what I was insinuating


Yeah that's true


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 16, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> That is what I was insinuating
> People like Gary Bowser played no role in the effort of preservation...
> Its not very preservatory to charge access to hacking tools and archival content like that (Lets be honest if Gary Bowser ran his own romsite he would do this)


Isn't everything that needed to be preserved is already preserved? People preserved god damn Meme Run.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

wolf-snake said:


> Isn't everything that needed to be preserved is already preserved? People preserved god damn Meme Run.


I wouldn't be 100% certain about that. Likelihood of missing some tech demos or whatever that's super obscure.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 16, 2022)

If the people at Nintendo had real business skills, they know this was an opportunity like no other. The Wii U in particular ... sales for games on that console have I'm sure been all but dead now for 3-4 years at least. For the last 3 months that the e-shop is running, or some time frame like that, Nintendo could drop the price on all their 1st party releases for Wii U to ... $15, give or take. Only on the e-shop, i.e. only digital downloads. If they did that, people would fire up those dusty Wii U's, update them, and buy games at a great price, while they could still be bought. And since we're only talking digital downloads, it'd be pure profit. Pure profit, 100% sales that otherwise would never happen.


They'll never do it of course. They'd commit harakiri first.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> I wouldn't be 100% certain about that. Likelihood of missing some tech demos or whatever that's super obscure.


also- no one has preserved the eshop music in a lossless 24/96 flac format, which is important since most of those tunes rock
you can listen to them on YT but they won't be as clear


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 16, 2022)

good thing piracy enables preservation!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 16, 2022)

There's something that hasn't been preserved: 3DS Anime Channel content.

Like, the English dubs of Shin-chan and Doraemon (by Luk Internacional), but aside that it's been all preserved more or less


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 16, 2022)

sley said:


> Man that's sad, but at least online play is still active. The e-Shop was the best with the Music changing daily.
> 
> Also they did something cool: https://my-nintendo-3ds-wiiu-memories.nintendo.com/


which they clearly compiled ages ago. in the past year I bought a wii u and have spent a fair amount of hours in wind waker yet it's nowhere to be seen


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm sad about the closing of the eShop, but honestly what I'm worried about is this:





Since Pokémon Bank is the only official and legal way to bring Pokémon from Gen 1 and Gen 2 (for the Virtual Console games on 3DS), Gen 3 (GBA, Game Cube and ORAS), Gen 4, Gen 5 (DS and Wii ), Gen 6 and Gen 7 ( 3DS ) for current games like Sword/Shield, Brillant Diamond/Shinning Pearl and Legends, what will happen?

There are many Pokémon that you can only get in the old games and there are many people like me who keep their Pokémon with each new generation (I myself have my Johto, Hoenn, Unova and Alola team with me to this day)

Are they really going to kill the only legal and official way to transfer old Pokemon to current games?


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 16, 2022)

Moon164 said:


> I'm sad about the closing of the eShop, but honestly what I'm worried about is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


download it now or never. they said online play would still work so technically this should function?


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

Bank will be free next year for a certain time.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 16, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> People like Gary Bowser?
> You mean the people that profit and steal the efforts of community members that do this for free?
> 
> EDIT: Love how you edited your post in response to this


I edited the post before your response. That's why it doesn't say it's edited. If you do it quick enough it won't say edited.


----------



## sley (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> Bank will be free next year for a certain time.



Yoooo it will be free? I suddenly want to play through Crystal again!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> also- no one has preserved the eshop music in a lossless 24/96 flac format, which is important since most of those tunes rock
> you can listen to them on YT but they won't be as clear


The Wii U System Sounds have been preserved in lossless, if interested. That's the music I'd find nostalgic since I had a Wii U for a couple of years till the Switch was released.


----------



## thekarter104 (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> That's another thing, we're going to be stuck with the Switch's barebones UI and vibes. All these years and still not as useful as the 3DS' home menu.


Yes, exactly. No folders either and I guess there will never ever be. 
I want to store my few Arcade Archives in a folder on Switch. But no. I will not ever buy any more Arcade Archives until folders are finally there...


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

thekarter104 said:


> Yes, exactly. No folders either and I guess there will never ever be.
> I want to store my few Arcade Archives in a folder on Switch. But no. I will not ever buy any more Arcade Archives until folders are finally there...


The lack of Themes or how Icons are handled (or lack of handling) is also super laaame.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> The lack of Themes or how Icons are handled (or lack of handling) is also super laaame.


don't like how there's also no music. like none to be found
tbh i wouldn't even be so sentimental about the wii u and 3ds shops going away, if the switch had more soul


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> don't like how there's also no music. like none to be found
> tbh i wouldn't even be so sentimental about the wii u and 3ds shops going away, if the switch had more soul


If they're gonna bring back GameCube/Wii era ideas like sports, at least bring back THE shop theme.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

it's funny, legitimately when i first saw the eshop i thought "hey maybe it's just a beta and it'll be improved later on...." nope it's still the exact same shop 5 years later


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

It feels oddly slow too. The bare minimum is what works, I guess.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2022)

i remember i used to just browse the eshop, looking at demos and trailers while listening to that music.

I still remember the first few games I ever bought on the eshop: ninja smasher(cute little platformer, barely costs anything,i reccomend it), azure striker gunvolt 2 and legend of zelda(i remember being really really confused by it, but refusing to look up guides)


----------



## Joeynator3000 (Feb 16, 2022)

The true death of the Virtual Console happens at this point.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> which they clearly compiled ages ago. in the past year I bought a wii u and have spent a fair amount of hours in wind waker yet it's nowhere to be seen
> View attachment 298314





ive had my current new 2ds for almost 2 years now
(i had a 3ds xl but that was lost and i dont have the nnid anymore)


----------



## Asdolo (Feb 16, 2022)

Time for preservation.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 16, 2022)

RIP 3DS. Even you were a better handheld than the Vita. As for Wii U.... it was dead the moment it launched.


----------



## WG481 (Feb 16, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Hackers are very important for moments like this. Back up and Preservation of these games.


Hackers are going to go all out to make sure they rip the cleanest ROMs possible


64bitmodels said:


> also- no one has preserved the eshop music in a lossless 24/96 flac format, which is important since most of those tunes rock
> you can listen to them on YT but they won't be as clear


Time to rip some music.

-----------

The closing is expected. The Wii Shop was 12 years and two months old when it closed. The 3DS will be 12 when the shop closes its doors.
Kinda sad to see it go, but gg 3DS. Great gameplay experience. Definitely a handheld I will be keeping forever.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 16, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Hackers are going to go all out to make sure they rip the cleanest ROMs possible
> 
> Time to rip some music.
> 
> ...


For sure. My original 3DSXL is the one I still use despite being in pretty rough shape, but I got a N3DSXL as well that has barely been used. I just wanted to be able to continue with the system for a decent number of additional years.


----------



## Axido (Feb 16, 2022)

It might still be a while, but now that this pops up I wonder when they will abandon the redownload option on Wii and DSi. That's gonna be the moment I will lose faith in ANY digital download storefront.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

Axido said:


> It might still be a while, but now that this pops up I wonder when they will abandon the redownload option on Wii and DSi. That's gonna be the moment I will lose faith in ANY digital download storefront.


It's been a wonderful (awful) year for the concept of online ownership and accessibility, apparently.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

meanwhile microsoft is still keeping the 360 store up even though the console is 17 years old


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

Microsoft has done really with their accessibility and backwards compatibility. Shame they all can't be like that.


----------



## Ferris1000 (Feb 16, 2022)

...and that's why I don't buy any Digital Contents.


----------



## XDel (Feb 16, 2022)

And this is why we need back up capabilities in our WiiU's. Thank God for that new hack!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

Axido said:


> It might still be a while, but now that this pops up I wonder when they will abandon the redownload option on Wii and DSi. That's gonna be the moment I will lose faith in ANY digital download storefront.


even GOG?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2022)

With Nintendo saying "we have no plans for other ways of obtaining older games than NSO" it's like they're encouraging piracy


----------



## linuxares (Feb 16, 2022)

dump all the missing content!


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 16, 2022)

I guess this is why HShop exists, to preserve 3DS games.
Now I am seeing another generation of consoles dying before my eyes, I am afraid the Vita is next...


----------



## Caleck (Feb 16, 2022)

Bruuh, this was a question they had up on their website, but they took it down. Here's the archive link

It's like they're trying to taunt us


----------



## djpannda (Feb 16, 2022)

OH NOO .. ::: Look at my 6tb drive::: Preservation !!!!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 16, 2022)

why i bet nintendo would force shutdown 3ds rom sites despite this there has to be some leway and the DMCA needs to be altered or struck down in it's entirety the entire copyright ystem/bernie convention neve even made notes or "what if's"


----------



## ZeroFX (Feb 16, 2022)

never used, always pirated or physical.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 16, 2022)

Caleck said:


> View attachment 298323
> 
> Bruuh, this was a question they had up on their website, but they took it down. Here's the archive link
> 
> It's like they're trying to taunt us


nintendo just struck a chord with me with this taking down a resonable argument (which is factual) just shows how hard they are trying  to sweep this under the rug


----------



## Chary (Feb 16, 2022)

A good few have already seen this but in case some haven't: https://my-nintendo-3ds-wiiu-memories.nintendo.com/en-US/index.html#top

That will show you your most played games on either of the two consoles. Cute feature. 



I'm surprised I played so much on my legitimate 3ds lol. 

This however was no surprise


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 16, 2022)

Good that i have as good as every wii u game via usb helper xD


----------



## WG481 (Feb 16, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> For sure. My original 3DSXL is the one I still use despite being in pretty rough shape, but I got a N3DSXL as well that has barely been used. I just wanted to be able to continue with the system for a decent number of additional years.


The 3DS is like the portable Wii. It will never die!


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 16, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> If the people at Nintendo had real business skills, they know this was an opportunity like no other. The Wii U in particular ... sales for games on that console have I'm sure been all but dead now for 3-4 years at least. For the last 3 months that the e-shop is running, or some time frame like that, Nintendo could drop the price on all their 1st party releases for Wii U to ... $15, give or take. Only on the e-shop, i.e. only digital downloads. If they did that, people would fire up those dusty Wii U's, update them, and buy games at a great price, while they could still be bought. And since we're only talking digital downloads, it'd be pure profit. Pure profit, 100% sales that otherwise would never happen.
> 
> 
> They'll never do it of course. They'd commit harakiri first.


To you and me, what you say makes sense, but for Nintendo, reducing significantly the price of their 1st party games for old consoles would cheapen the perceived value of their IP.  That means people would be less willing to buy 1st party games for the Switch at full price.  Since Nintendo is not short of cash right now, they judge it's not worth it to have a big sale on old 3DS and Wii U titles.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 16, 2022)

djpannda said:


> OH NOO .. ::: Look at my 6tb drive::: Preservation !!!!


Lol, I think all the 3DS content combined is only 1.8 tb (according to HShop)


----------



## diggeloid (Feb 16, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> RIP 3DS. Even you were a better handheld than the Vita.


This is a sad event and all, but there's no need for blasphemy.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 16, 2022)

diggeloid said:


> This is a sad event and all, but there's no need for blasphemy.


What part of my comment was blasphemy? Every word in that sentence is pure fact


----------



## regnad (Feb 16, 2022)

It’s been quite a while since I hacked my Wii U, but as I recall it required purchasing a game from the eShop. Will this put an end to that?


----------



## Viri (Feb 16, 2022)

You know those people who buy like 10 12tb hard drives, and hoard data? Some people call them crazy! They're the reason your video games are preserved. Thank your internet hoarders from time to time!


And yes, this just further justifies hacking your Wii-U/3DS. I been actually trying to get my sister to find and give me her old Wii-U, as she doesn't want it anymore. I just want to play Ogre Battle 64 portably, and it doesn't run very well on Switch via Retro Arch. The sound fucks up. :/


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2022)

diggeloid said:


> This is a sad event and all, but there's no need for blasphemy.



Vita would've sold better if Sony didn't use those shitty proprietary memory cards


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 16, 2022)

We knew it was coming, but we didn't know when. Even though I haven't used the eShop on Wii U or 3DS in years (still use my 3DS almost daily though, and still use my Wii and Wii U often), this is still incredibly sad to see.
One thing I'm curious about is how this will affect CBHC users. I might end up being forced into using Tiramisu against my will, ironically by the very people against it.
I'm also curious how this will affect specific apps, like Nintendo Badge Arcade and StreetPass Mii Plaza. Like, for Badge Arcade, will plays be free from now or is Arcade Bunny really out of a job now? And for Mii Plaza, are the DLC games free from now or will they be rendered permanently inaccessible?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 16, 2022)

regnad said:


> It’s been quite a while since I hacked my Wii U, but as I recall it required purchasing a game from the eShop. Will this put an end to that?


Thankfully no. With the new "Tiramisu"-method, no DS game is needed anymore. Happy reading:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-tiramisu-environment-free-cbhc.605381/
https://wiiu.hacks.guide/#/



PrincessLillie said:


> […]
> One thing I'm curious about is how this will affect CBHC users. I might end up being forced into using Tiramisu against my will, ironically by the very people against it.
> I'm also curious how this will affect specific apps, like Nintendo Badge Arcade and StreetPass Mii Plaza. Like, for Badge Arcade, will plays be free from now or is Arcade Bunny really out of a job now? And for Mii Plaza, are the DLC games free from now or will they be rendered permanently inaccessible?


Doesn't affect your installation. And doesn't affect your possibility to re-download the purchased game if you do this:
Uninstall CBHC, remove DS game, reinstall from eShop, reinstall Haxchi and CBHC
===========
_
"Let's close the 3DS and Wii U eShop! The consoles are old. Don't need this anymore. Wanna buy a Switch?"_
What's the point? They still have the servers running for re-downloading purchased games. A few purchases would surely be made if they left it as it is. What do they fear? Costs for support requests?

I'll have to go through the two shops to make sure I didn't miss anything of interest.

Hey, Nintendo, how about a big closing out sale? You could get quite some money from that. Who am I kidding? As if they would ever do something sensible.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 16, 2022)

how about the spotpass service?  let's say I am playing fire emblem awakening with a new save, I couldn't download all the spotpass free items after this service ends?


----------



## newo (Feb 16, 2022)

Which reminds me that i should buy a n3ds or should i skip it and just get a switch?


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 16, 2022)

Edit: Sorry, I just saw this was already posted.

Here's the part about classic games Nintendo already deleted from their Q&A:


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 16, 2022)

Goodbye, Virtual Console.
Also this will suck for Fire Emblem Fates, considering how much of that game is paid DLC...also Awakening, to a smaller extent. 

This is gonna suuuuuck...so many games just impossible to obtain legitimately, after this - hell, for one example, Ace Attorney was download-only on the system. Also indies.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> Microsoft has done really with their accessibility and backwards compatibility. Shame they all can't be like that.


Exactly. For anyone with the option, buying multiplatform games on Xbox is probably the most forward thinking choice.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 16, 2022)

This just makes me sad. I knew it was coming but man... Most of these games have already been preserved online through TOTALLY LEGITIMATE MEASURES, which is a good thing but that still sucks. It's only a matter of time before the online gets shut down too, so we might see something like Wimmfi, but for 3DS and WiiU games.


regnad said:


> It’s been quite a while since I hacked my Wii U, but as I recall it required purchasing a game from the eShop. Will this put an end to that?


There's been another exploit that doesn't require an eShop game I believe.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> That is what I was insinuating
> People like Gary Bowser played no role in the effort of preservation...
> Its not very preservatory to charge access to hacking tools and archival content like that (Lets be honest if Gary Bowser ran his own romsite he would do this)



Why do people keep forgetting SXOS was free >_>;; you only needed the license for the .xci loader... you could make cart images (archival) and run homebrew all day long for free


----------



## fst312 (Feb 16, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> This just makes me sad. I knew it was coming but man... Most of these games have already been preserved online through TOTALLY LEGITIMATE MEASURES, which is a good thing but that still sucks. It's only a matter of time before the online gets shut down too, so we might see something like Wimmfi, but for 3DS and WiiU games.
> 
> There's been another exploit that doesn't require an eShop game I believe.


Hopefully online doesn’t get shut down, since 3ds and wiiu use a nintendo id and the switch uses that too, I haven’t really looked at what servers online uses but I would think they use the same online servers for each system. If anything pretendo will be the way to play online. I haven’t really tried it yet but I think it’s on beta right now.


----------



## LoggerMan (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't we need an official eShop purchase for one of the WiiU hacks?


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> Don't we need an official eShop purchase for one of the WiiU hacks?


Two of them but as mentioned earlier, there was a recent new exploit that's free.


----------



## matthi321 (Feb 16, 2022)

we can still install games on the 3ds and wii u after this right?


----------



## ds34 (Feb 16, 2022)

no. this just can't be. someone's cutting onions here


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 16, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> RIP 3DS. Even you were a better handheld than the Vita.



It had better games overall, but the hardware, that was on Vita's side.

Well, except the terrible proprietary memory cards it really didn't help the Vita at all and PSP go is stuck in hell with 16GB storage unless you buy an overpriced, used 16GB proprietary card or hard-mod it to have 64GB/128GB/256GB.

Sony ruined something good they had going.


----------



## LoggerMan (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> Two of them but as mentioned earlier, there was a recent new exploit that's free.



Sweet. I been meaning to buy more WiiUs as backups. EB Games used to stock them for 99AUD each but they don't anymore, I was too slow. Though by the time I need to replace my WiiU I probably will have forgotten how to even mod them.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> If they're gonna bring back GameCube/Wii era ideas like sports, at least bring back THE shop theme.


GameCube.. sports? That gimmick was more of a Wii thing.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 16, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> GameCube.. sports? That gimmick was more of a Wii thing.


I was referring to Mario Strikers coming back too.


----------



## lordelan (Feb 16, 2022)

And here we go.
While I understand that a company can't maintain servers forever, it still f*cks me up every time since it's declaring a console's digital death. Yes, you can still buy (used) games on eBay, but updates and DLCs? *Nope.* Nice little indie games? *Nope.* VC games? *Nope.*

Guess I give *Wii U USB Helper* a final spin at the end of 2022 and while I bought a Haxchi compatible game back then, I'm still sooo glad that Tiramisu exists now, making any Wii U hackable forever.

On this occasion let me once again tell you guys how much I loved the Wii U and still love it. I'll be honest, I don't fire it up very often since I got Switch, but especially before the Switch announcement, this was my favorite console ever, since it is able to play GC, Wii and Wii U games natively while being able to play almost all older systems up to PS1 via RetroArch, VC and/or emulators in the vWii. Thus it was a rich house for gamers. And all that could be done without using the TV.
After all, being able to use two screens at once is still a thing that lifts it up from the Switch.
I'm glad to own a Wii U!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 16, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> It had better games overall, but the hardware, that was on Vita's side.
> 
> Well, except the terrible proprietary memory cards it really didn't help the Vita at all and PSP go is stuck in hell with 16GB storage unless you buy an overpriced, used 16GB proprietary card or hard-mod it to have 64GB/128GB/256GB.
> 
> Sony ruined something good they had going.


The vita had a huge drought of games after its launch which put the 3ds in a good position in sales and popularity in the US. The only good game it had for the longest was Persona 4 Golden. The biggest problem with the Vita aside the sd card was that it heavily advertise to cross play that didn't go so well b/c in reality you would have to own the same game twice on different consoles. But yeah it had better hardware mainly b/c its built to play psp and compressed versions of ps3 games

The majority of the vita's library were also ps3/ps4 games. By the time the Vita got hacked thats when we started seeing more jpn ports landing, but alot of us were already playing them on ps4 & PC or simply pirating vita games. In Japan the vita is definitely more popular tho not surprising considering how loaded their psn was compared to ours.


----------



## SkyDX (Feb 16, 2022)

It's sad when "experiences" like this go missing, the Switch is so barebones in that regard without music or style ;/


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2022)

The end of an era.


----------



## RashoLazer (Feb 16, 2022)

F for VC


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 16, 2022)

Actually i'm surprised it's not March 2022, or at least this year.. at least there's enough time for people who wish to get stuff before they shut it down..


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 16, 2022)

No more Pokemon bank?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2022)

Those are still running?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 16, 2022)

Just gonna lay a little rose here.....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 16, 2022)

ah good ol nintendo keep things running as long as it lines their pockets and abandon it as soon as it doesn't!


----------



## KimKong (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, the good news is that online multiplayer will still be working!


----------



## ital (Feb 16, 2022)

People whine too much.

Current platforms get current support and when the hardware went EOL due to being superseded by Switch they still give you another 3 years of eShop access and people still moan.

That and they give absolutely immense amounts of notice for those latecomers who were always super interested in a 3DS yet somehow never managed to pick one up in the past 11 years to finally get onboard.

See how ridiculous your complaints are? Or are you still upset that you can't send Aeromail via the 430 Auto Gryo to the Prussian Consulate in Siam any more?


----------



## Ferris1000 (Feb 16, 2022)

I got that feeling that Nintendo is doing this on purpose.

First they take down the shops so that nobody can access their digital contents anymore, then they are waiting for rom sites to appear.
After that they are going to sue the rom site holders.
That’s another way for Nintendo to make Money without having the costs to maintain another server to host all the games.

It’s just disgusting what kinda jerks are working at Nintendo.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Exactly. For anyone with the option, buying multiplatform games on Xbox is probably the most forward thinking choice.


Or PC since they probably arent gonna shut that down either


----------



## Drak0rex (Feb 16, 2022)

Does this  mean that Wii U Helper will no longer be helpful?


----------



## isoboy (Feb 16, 2022)

Hacked and preserved long ago.


----------



## SDA (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, goodbye to both the 3DS and Wii U. I don't even think the 3DS will get a successor, since we have the Switch lite.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 16, 2022)

was not expecting this so soon. i hope online play stay's to at least 2024 or something like that...


----------



## Kopimist (Feb 16, 2022)

Since existing purchases are still going to be downloadable things like Nusspli and USB Helper should still work for a while but eventually Nintendo will eventually shut t hat off too I'm sure.

For this time in between they're going to leave no option to legitimately purchase A LOT of titles that are digital only (indie etc) which leaves people no choice but to pirate them through one of the aforementioned apps. I also expect a lot of rom sites to start listing WiiU dumps as well as torrent sites for the sake of preservation. Smart move Nintendo, its lalmost like they want to encourage piracy lol


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Feb 16, 2022)

question: at this point in time, the games are well preserved through torrents collections etc, right? so no worries.


----------



## Kopimist (Feb 16, 2022)

From what i've seen theres not a whole lot of WiiU titles on torrent sites except for in the old Loadiine format which needs to be converted. I believe the reason for this is most people use either USB Helper or NUSspli to grab games.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2022)

Good Morning.

Thanks to our great Developers we now have some 
CFW Solutions for both Consoles without the EShop Games.

Sad,but it is Nintendo Decision...again....
I am still missing the DSi Shop....honestly only the great Shop Theme Music.



Thank you for that awesome Tune.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2022)

You know what’s worse about this? The fact that unlike Sony, Nintendo can’t be convinced to ever change their mind. Nintendo literally doesn’t care what their actions cause, they will never change their mind on any decision they’ve made.


----------



## kerma (Feb 16, 2022)

News like this makes it so easy to pirate Nintendo's stuff without any kind of guilty conscience.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 16, 2022)

SDA said:


> Well, goodbye to both the 3DS and Wii U. I don't even think the 3DS will get a successor, since we have the Switch lite.


What exactly did you expect or want a 3DS successor to be/have?

The Switch is a handheld and a home console, but in terms of portability size it's a bit bigger than it should (even the Lite version).






Credit: Online Tech

Seems like these days "Bigger is better!" totally throwing away being compact and portable. 3DS and Vita were.

I'm not even going to show an image of the Steam Deck, it's a monstrosity.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2022)

First Nintendo opens EShop:





Then Nintendo closing EShop:


----------



## Milonjorge (Feb 16, 2022)

What will happen with nusspli?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 16, 2022)

ital said:


> People whine too much.
> 
> Current platforms get current support and when the hardware went EOL due to being superseded by Switch they still give you another 3 years of eShop access and people still moan.
> 
> ...


I know this is a bait comment, but nobody here is complaining over a dying console. This always happens to old gens, we just haven't had a successful console pulling the plug since the Wii. So the emotions are relatable, hell I joined this site to primarily hack both the WiiU/3DS/Vita alot of homebrew supports were active those years as well.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Feb 16, 2022)

ital said:


> People whine too much.
> 
> Current platforms get current support and when the hardware went EOL due to being superseded by Switch they still give you another 3 years of eShop access and people still moan.
> 
> ...


not taking obvious bait. lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2022)

Milonjorge said:


> What will happen with nusspli?


Very good Question,but this "Stuff" is stored on the Nintendo Update Servers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2022)

Nintendo makes great games, too bad their policy on preserving older games other than shoddy services and emulators is bottom tier. I feel even less guilty about pirating their ROMs. Oh wait, I never did.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 16, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 298317
> ive had my current new 2ds for almost 2 years now
> (i had a 3ds xl but that was lost and i dont have the nnid anymore)


Same here, it only shows one hour of total game time. Maybe the custom firmware is messing with it in some way?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 16, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Vita would've sold better if Sony didn't use those shitty proprietary memory cards


Anyone who ever owned a Sony device in the last 40+ years will tell you they always go out of their way to push their own agenda of selling their own proprietary formats in a bid to make them a new standard in a market that does not need them. This was the case going all the way back to when Betamax was a thing and was in fact a Sony developed format which lost in the race against VHS.

Hell I think one of their only few wins in their never-ending format war was the standardization of Blu-Ray. Why else was it a standard feature of the PS3 when players were still insanely expensive? Because it was a format Sony developed and it was worth the losses in Console sales if it meant they could push the format into more hands and make it an accepted and well adopted standard.

Even their Memory Sticks had a reasonable existence in the market back when they came out in the late 90's. There was not an accepted standard of flash card type storage yet and Sony was pushing for that technology to be the standard until SD cards became the mainline accepted standard in the industry. That said this standard did not become fully accepted by most until around the mid 00's as there were still companies trying to compete with their own versions of cards. (Anyone remember XD cards?) That said Sony pushing their own format still that long into the point when SD became the standard is a fault on their own. I think they even have converters out there now that allow you to put in a microSD into a Stick lol.




SonyUSA said:


> Why do people keep forgetting SXOS was free >_>;; you only needed the license for the .xci loader... you could make cart images (archival) and run homebrew all day long for free


Because people rather whine about how someone producing a means to manipulate existing hardware/software was also making money from it. Meanwhile the pool of people who actually go out of their way to make these tools and do preservation is far smaller than those who would rather live in ignorance of the difficulties involved in this and how that pool is only going to shrink in time especially if Nintendo is going to start axing anyone's head off regardless of their intent or profitability of their intent. TL;DR People are spoiled.



the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo makes great games, too bad their policy on preserving older games other than shoddy services and emulators is bottom tier. I feel even less guilty about pirating their ROMs. Oh wait, I never did.


Nintendo is a company that has always prided themselves to profit first and to continue its existence at a close second regardless of nature. Before they had their core profit and focus in Video games they were in just about any other market trying to find the best means to profit and sustain themselves in the Japanese industry. They are basically the Japanese equivalent of IBM in that they made whatever they could that could be profitable until they found the one thing that was profitable enough that it defined that company from that point forward. They really do not care about the good they can do in this industry because at the end of the day, its an industry they basically own and have enough power in to do whatever they want in it. This was the case going way back since their early days and what basically helped create their rivals.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 16, 2022)

Time to sail the seven seas on everything 3DS and WiiU, mateys!
Arrrrgggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Antogamer (Feb 16, 2022)

F


----------



## Valwinz (Feb 16, 2022)

This is the Digital future some people wanted


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 16, 2022)

Honestly, for the Wii U anyway, that shop will have gone quite a bit longer than I ever would have imagined.  And its a good thing Tiramisu came along, so now even when it does shut down after a year from now, those wanting to get coldboot CFW wont be out of luck due to no longer being able to buy a DS VC game.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 16, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> This is the Digital future some people wanted


I get the sentiment, but the Wii U being a disc based system, means that the physical media has a shelf life too.  Discs deteriorate over time and eventually stop working, Wii U discs probably have about a 20-50 year life to them.  And that's just it, this applies for ALL disc-based media.  Eventually, all your music CDs, DVDs, Blu-Rays, all your physical PS1-PS5, Xbox, GameCube, Wii, Wii U, Saturn, Dreamcast, etc. games will stop working as well.

And honestly, we're really addressing the store here, not the copies of the games, and when you put it in that perspective, the digital store front will have drastically outlived the amount of time in which you could buy new physical copies of these games at any brick and mortar store.


----------



## Valwinz (Feb 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I get the sentiment, but the Wii U being a disc based system, means that the physical media has a shelf life too.  Discs deteriorate over time and eventually stop working, Wii U discs probably have about a 20-50 year life to them.  And that's just it, this applies for ALL disc-based media.  Eventually, all your music CDs, DVDs, Blu-Rays, all your physical PS1-PS5, Xbox, GameCube, Wii, Wii U, Saturn, Dreamcast, etc. games will stop working as well.


every single Ps1 and Gamecube disk is working fine


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 16, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> every single Ps1 and Gamecube disk is working fine


For now.  I'm not making up the fact all media discs deteriorate over time, within our lifetimes really.  Look it up if you doubt. (Also, while your personal collection may all still work fine without issue, I wouldn't be surprised at all to hear that some PS1 games in people's collections are starting to be problematic or not read at all.)


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Feb 16, 2022)

You know, I grew up playing on many of Nintendo's game consoles, and I have to say, the Nintendo 3DS is likely the last Nintendo related system to have any real sense of unique meaning behind it. I own a Nintendo Switch, I have to say, this sucker doesn't have much under its belt, it doesn't pack a punch like the previous systems did (I do not mean hardware specifications wise either, not even close to what I mean). This thing looks like a half baked Android tablet on the outside and looks like a half baked laptop in the inside. There's nothing really revolutionary about this system, the joycons aren't even well made. For what it is, it works, but it isn't the Nintendo that I grew up knowing, instead it's the Nintendo that I used to know slowly dying (not literally).

As a bit of a side note, a lot of people wanted a digital era, over the years I knew how bad of an idea that would be, because one thing always stuck out to me, "what if the services end, what then?" to which I never got a reasonable reply, most cases I get the typical "pirate everything" sort of reply. While that's all fine and dandy, some people out there prefer buying and owning the games they know and love. We human beings wanted an all digital era for the sake of convenience, and slowly we got that starting with the Nintendo DSi and the Wii, the Nintendo 3DS pushing further with full retail digital titles alongside the physical. Here we are today with the Nintendo Switch, where some physical game cartridges don't even contain the game at all, or if it does it's only half of it, or we end up forced to get straight digital. People asked for a digital era, and now we are getting it. We are reaping what we sowed, a nasty consequential outcome of our bad habits and our own self destruction.

I don't feel there is a better future after something like the Nintendo 3DS. I don't even consider the Nintendo Switch a worthy successor. Call it a weird take, but it's how I feel about it.


----------



## k7ra (Feb 16, 2022)

It's would be very hard\bad for wiiu.
Example 
First Xenoblade CX, for disk game you dl free dlc for faster loading and it takes a good amount of space.
Well, we should backup this stuff for sure.
Second cfw throught nds game, it's would not be possible to get it anymore


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> Or PC since they probably arent gonna shut that down either


Yes, PC is ultimately better yet, but can lead to its own set of problems and isn't for everyone. I really just meant Xbox for keeping in the realm of console gaming even though I still personally hate M$.

I'm just about done with Nintendo's shit though. Fuck em and thank god for my rom sets. At least Sony has made some small efforts to unify purchases such as the PS1 games for PSP, PS3, and Vita. Digital PSP games on Vita. Some Vita and PS4 cross-buy options. And now of course PS4 on PS5.


----------



## Jester_Helquin (Feb 16, 2022)

I was hesitant on hacking my 3ds, but no matter how many times I transferred Phoenix Wright  between ds's it would always crash  ( I owned it via E-shop) now I am definitely jail breaking these consoles


----------



## Mario_hat_with_eyes (Feb 16, 2022)

What a shame. I knew it was inevitable, but I still can't help but feel sad at the fact that the era of games I grew up with is coming to a close...  I still prefer the 3ds over any other system.

 I have so much nostalgia surrounding these systems; the time I got my 3ds, the games I played, the great times I had with my friends and siblings, and seeing how long they have been around makes me feel old now...

It may be too late for this, but I hope that nintendo shapes up the switch, like how 3ds added themes and badges later in it's lifetime.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 16, 2022)

i'll be DAMNED if people pull a SONY!


----------



## Kopimist (Feb 16, 2022)

Milonjorge said:


> What will happen with nusspli?


It should still work as there's no difference in how it grabs titles as either new or existing purchases. The same should be true for USB helper as well. Eventually when ninty pulls the plug on existing downloads (nobody knows when that will be) it will likely break both apps


----------



## luigismentor (Feb 16, 2022)

Welp, time to redownload Pokémon Dream Radar.


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 16, 2022)

Well this is sad. I know that right now one of the methods of hacking the Wii U involves using a DS virtual console game and on the 3DS the current method uses a free eShop game. I wonder how this will affect everything.


----------



## Xalusc (Feb 16, 2022)

Gotta say, I'm a little worried.
Not about the 3DS, because the content from the 3DS eShop was almost, if not completely, preserved.

I'm worried about Wii U content. As far as I know, the current method for installing Wii U backups relies on Nintendo's CDNs to download the game/update/DLC...



nemwolf said:


> Well this is sad. I know that right now one of the methods of hacking the Wii U involves using a DS virtual console game and on the 3DS the current method uses a free eShop game. I wonder how this will affect everything.


This is actually wrong. The Wii U doesn't require a DS game anymore since Tiramisu was released.


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 16, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> Gotta say, I'm a little worried.
> Not about the 3DS, because the content from the 3DS eShop was almost, if not completely, preserved.
> 
> I'm worried about Wii U content. As far as I know, the current method for installing Wii U backups relies on Nintendo's CDNs to download the game/update/DLC...
> ...


Oh I did not hear about this, when did Tiramisu release? Im curious


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Feb 16, 2022)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> You know, I grew up playing on many of Nintendo's game consoles, and I have to say, the Nintendo 3DS is likely the last Nintendo related system to have any real sense of unique meaning behind it. I own a Nintendo Switch, I have to say, this sucker doesn't have much under its belt, it doesn't pack a punch like the previous systems did (I do not mean hardware specifications wise either, not even close to what I mean). This thing looks like a half baked Android tablet on the outside and looks like a half baked laptop in the inside. There's nothing really revolutionary about this system, the joycons aren't even well made. For what it is, it works, but it isn't the Nintendo that I grew up knowing, instead it's the Nintendo that I used to know slowly dying (not literally).
> 
> As a bit of a side note, a lot of people wanted a digital era, over the years I knew how bad of an idea that would be, because one thing always stuck out to me, "what if the services end, what then?" to which I never got a reasonable reply, most cases I get the typical "pirate everything" sort of reply. While that's all fine and dandy, some people out there prefer buying and owning the games they know and love. We human beings wanted an all digital era for the sake of convenience, and slowly we got that starting with the Nintendo DSi and the Wii, the Nintendo 3DS pushing further with full retail digital titles alongside the physical. Here we are today with the Nintendo Switch, where some physical game cartridges don't even contain the game at all, or if it does it's only half of it, or we end up forced to get straight digital. People asked for a digital era, and now we are getting it. We are reaping what we sowed, a nasty consequential outcome of our bad habits and our own self destruction.
> 
> I don't feel there is a better future after something like the Nintendo 3DS. I don't even consider the Nintendo Switch a worthy successor. Call it a weird take, but it's how I feel about it.



I completely agree with you, but the Switch's games make up for it


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> This is the Digital future some people wanted


MY idea of a digital future is one where you just buy the games and get the game files with no strings attached
aka GOG


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 16, 2022)

*Laughs in piracy*


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 16, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> This is the Digital future some people wanted


Even worse: Pay to stream a game and if the service is terminated, so is the content the person """owned."""

Of course, I'm specifically talking about Stadia. 

Don't be surprised if it gets added to this website: https://killedbygoogle.com

YouTube Originals is there. Holy shit.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> MY idea of a digital future is one where you just buy the games and get the game files with no strings attached
> aka GOG


That's not how copyright owners want or see it. Their vision of going digital is: Stream everything and own nothing.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> That's not how copyright owners want or see it. Their vision of going digital is: Stream everything and own nothing.


maybe we should abolish copyright


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> MY idea of a digital future is one where you just buy the games and get the game files with no strings attached
> aka GOG


That would be nice but then companies can't resell you the same game 5 times in a row so....


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> That would be nice but then companies can't resell you the same game 5 times in a row so....


they can sell me the DLC they were gonna put in the rereleases :V


----------



## Blasingame (Feb 16, 2022)

Bring back Free Shop, except as a private server host or something


----------



## Kopimist (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> MY idea of a digital future is one where you just buy the games and get the game files with no strings attached
> aka GOG


I agree 100% with this. DRM free is the best for consumers. Will it likely go in that dorection absolutely not but its an ideal to strive for! I love that GoG is still DRM free to this day.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 16, 2022)

meanwhile mic and sony FULLY support BC. here's lookin at U nintenDOH


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Feb 16, 2022)

Multiplayer wifi 3ds games that depend nintendont  servers affect the service? im asking because i dont know the situation of the multiplayer games..It will be huge backlash if they shut Mario Kart and pokemon 3ds.


----------



## _TheGuy_ (Feb 16, 2022)

How unfortunate, but we all saw it coming. Just gives more of a reason to hack these systems, and at this point in time it should be fairly easy. The Wii U used to rely on Brain Age to enable CFW on the system, but as of late there's been a new method(Tiramisu) to still work even if the eshop servers close down. Glad we got this in time.

Truly feels like the end of an era. I've had my Wii U since 2014(8th year in April) and had a blast with this system. Playing Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Brothers, Splatoon, Wind Waker HD, and Tropical Freeze in handheld-mode was such a delightful experience. Nintendo's first leap into HD on this not-so-powerful system impressed me. Never gonna forget how much fun I had on the system. Now I'm a grown-ass adult with a Switch and less time to game, but those experiences still stick with me.


----------



## Winduss (Feb 16, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> I'm worried about Wii U content. As far as I know, the current method for installing Wii U backups relies on Nintendo's CDNs to download the game/update/DLC...


I’m pretty sure that someone will completely download and archive every single game, update and dlc for the Wii U, if they haven’t done that already.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 16, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> meanwhile mic and sony FULLY support BC. here's lookin at U nintenDOH


Well, not quite fully with Sony. Remember when they said PS5 was going to run everything and then ended up only being PS4 with the PSP, PS3, and Vita stores shutting down? Granted, PS3 and Vita ended up remaining open for now. Still, their past and current efforts are far above any attempt ever made by Nintendo which is none at all. Even if you could just buy the VC stuff again, that would be something. Most of it will simply be gone now, with a small trickle continuing temporarily through their lame, ripoff subscription service.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> even GOG?


fuck gog, i lost all faith in them after the chinese incident


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 16, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> fuck gog, i lost all faith in them after the chinese incident


name one better alternative than piracy...i'm waiting


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 16, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> name one better alternative than piracy...i'm waiting


steam


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> steam


debatable


----------



## TonyNESgri (Feb 16, 2022)

Will Hshop (3DS) and NUSspli (Wii U) be affected by eshop closure, please no ? If so, what are the alternative solutions to download games then ? I've heard about torrents, but I'm not sure.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Feb 16, 2022)

Welp, it's official. I recommend to everyone to buy whatever is still in your wishlists _now, _while the eShops for those platforms are still open.


----------



## TheZander (Feb 16, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Welp, it's official. I recommend to everyone to buy whatever is still in your wishlists _now, _while the eShops for those platforms are still open.


This is good advice


----------



## KennyAtom (Feb 16, 2022)

Does this suck? Yes. But to be honest, this was inevitable at this point. 

Kinda weird how the Wii shop lasted longer than the 3ds shop (13 years vs 12 years), or the Wii U shop (11 years), but you know, what are you going to do about it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> I wouldn't be 100% certain about that. Likelihood of missing some tech demos or whatever that's super obscure.


yeah not sure if anyone else had it, I assume it lies on someones 3DS somewhere but there was a demo I think it was the Kingdom of plants one that had been pulled from the eShop and couldn't be redownloaded, it was just a 3D video trailer for a documentary but it was lost for a while with people speculating what the missing titleID was in peoples ticket databases, I did dump it a while ago from a console I fixed for someone and iirc they posted it online after I mentioned that people had been looking for that title, but I got a message again a few months back from someone trying to make a bundle of all the 3D video's for the 3ds but apparently all the links to it were dead, but I couldn't find the cia file I had dumped originally, idk if they managed to find it eventually, but there is always things like that where they are pulled from the store and nobody notices

sure the content is super obscure and pointless in the grand scheme of things, but its never nice having a 99.9% complete collection


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 17, 2022)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah not sure if anyone else had it, I assume it lies on someones 3DS somewhere but there was a demo I think it was the Kingdom of plants one that had been pulled from the eShop and couldn't be redownloaded, it was just a 3D video trailer for a documentary but it was lost for a while with people speculating what the missing titleID was in peoples ticket databases, I did dump it a while ago from a console I fixed for someone and iirc they posted it online after I mentioned that people had been looking for that title, but I got a message again a few months back from someone trying to make a bundle of all the 3D video's for the 3ds but apparently all the links to it were dead, but I couldn't find the cia file I had dumped originally, idk if they managed to find it eventually, but there is always things like that where they are pulled from the store and nobody notices
> 
> sure the content is super obscure and pointless in the grand scheme of things, but its never nice having a 99.9% complete collection


Aw man that especially has to sting when you know there was a chance to recover it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> Aw man that especially has to sting when you know there was a chance to recover it.


well I doubt I would've deleted it, might be on my old laptop or something, but yeah I would still expect someone to dump it again at some point as it was a free download if it hasn't already

I just would've stuck it in a folder somewhere probably, but after the original owner uploaded it I figured "oh well thats preserved now" so it wouldn't really occur to me to keep it somewhere I would remember


----------



## Something whatever (Feb 17, 2022)

Dude....dead move


----------



## Satellizer (Feb 17, 2022)

Soo, whats the best way to update and hack my 3ds? its still on firmware 4.5 :/


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 17, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> meanwhile mic and sony FULLY support BC. here's lookin at U nintenDOH


Sony tried shutting down the Vita, PSP and PS3 stores not even a year ago, they DID shut down the PSP store, and they removed the ability to buy PS3/PSVita/PSP games from their website, and when someone found a workaround, they patched that too.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 17, 2022)

Satellizer said:


> Soo, whats the best way to update and hack my 3ds? its still on firmware 4.5 :/


Follow the guide. Read it carefully, but it will walk you through it, step by step.
Don't bother with Youtube tutorials, they are often out of date, or missing a critical step.


----------



## Ajlr (Feb 17, 2022)

Mixed about this.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 17, 2022)

gamesquest1 said:


> well I doubt I would've deleted it, might be on my old laptop or something, but yeah I would still expect someone to dump it again at some point as it was a free download if it hasn't already
> 
> I just would've stuck it in a folder somewhere probably, but after the original owner uploaded it I figured "oh well thats preserved now" so it wouldn't really occur to me to keep it somewhere I would remember


Well the matter of finding it would still be a hassle imo


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2022)

Maybe already known ?



> _*As part of this, Pokémon Bank for the 3DS will be free after this date,but must be downloaded beforehand (preferably now). It is not yet known when this service will be discontinued.*_


----------



## Jayro (Feb 17, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> good thing piracy enables preservation!


Yes, but doesn't this also mean the Wii U Helper Installer will stop working as well? Or will it be updated to pull the game files from another source?


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Feb 17, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> every single Ps1 and Gamecube disk is working fine


in your collection, or in general? because i know a bunch of people who got their discs messed up, and some of them treats their games like babies, so... overtime, discs deteriorate, and that is a fact.

ps: not debating if digital is better than physical copies, only appointing facts. any form of "preservation" have their own flaws.


----------



## DudderButter (Feb 17, 2022)

Alongside the original Wii and DS, I grew up with these two consoles. I accumulated over 1000 hours on the Wii U alone (you can thank Minecraft for that) and at least over 600 on my 3DS's. If counting the seperate accounts I had on both. 

We all knew this was going to happen at some point. But it's so difficult to register now because it's actually happening. My biggest concern now is where I'm going to get games after NUSspli and USB Helper shut down with the servers. HShop might too if Nintendo even cares. Maybe Vimm's Lair will update in the future with some titles? But I doubt it, these games are still fairly new. I hate going on sketchy sites and using torrents-I never feel secure using them. Guess I'll just have to download what I want now or never.  

I hope more people get into the Wii U homebrew scene. With the release of Tiramisu this year, I think that hyped a lot of people up for new content in the community. Maybe we'll finally get vWii Wii U gamepad support for Nintendont! Maybe we'll finally be able to emulate amiibos! Who knows?

It's the end of an era and a start of a new one!


----------



## sley (Feb 17, 2022)

Satellizer said:


> Soo, whats the best way to update and hack my 3ds? its still on firmware 4.5 :/


https://3ds.hacks.guide/

but fw 4.5? damn maybe keep it.


----------



## SaberLilly (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm more concerned that Pokemon Bank is getting cut as well, or is there a workaround to get those mons onto newer games?


----------



## Kopimist (Feb 17, 2022)

DudderButter said:


> Alongside the original Wii and DS, I grew up with these two consoles. I accumulated over 1000 hours on the Wii U alone (you can thank Minecraft for that) and at least over 600 on my 3DS's. If counting the seperate accounts I had on both.
> 
> We all knew this was going to happen at some point. But it's so difficult to register now because it's actually happening. My biggest concern now is where I'm going to get games after NUSspli and USB Helper shut down with the servers. HShop, as well. Maybe Vimm's Lair will update in the future with some titles? But I doubt it, these games are still fairly new. I hate going on sketchy sites and using torrents-I never feel secure using them. Guess I'll just have to download what I want now or never.
> 
> ...


WiiU gamepad support for Nintendont is already a thing using a modded forwarder. I have this set up on my console. The only downfall is net access doesn't work with this version so you have to manually update Nintendont whenever a new version comes out. https://github.com/Special-Niewbie/Nintendont-CrisMMMod/releases


----------



## Xalusc (Feb 17, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> For now.  I'm not making up the fact all media discs deteriorate over time, within our lifetimes really.  Look it up if you doubt. (Also, while your personal collection may all still work fine without issue, I wouldn't be surprised at all to hear that some PS1 games in people's collections are starting to be problematic or not read at all.)


Like it or not, this is true.
Infamously, western Saturn games are known to be more prone to this kind of issue nowadays.



nemwolf said:


> Oh I did not hear about this, when did Tiramisu release? Im curious


https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-tiramisu-environment-free-cbhc.605381/
Jan 1st this year, apparently


TonyNESgri said:


> Will Hshop (3DS) and NUSspli (Wii U) be affected by eshop closure, please no ? If so, what are the alternative solutions to download games then ? I've heard about torrents, but I'm not sure.


HShop: no, it's safe.
NUSspli: yes, it will stop working. Or at least it will if they shut down NUS along with the eShop.


----------



## DudderButter (Feb 17, 2022)

Kopimist said:


> WiiU gamepad support for Nintendont is already a thing using a modded forwarder. I have this set up on my console. The only downfall is net access doesn't work with this version so you have to manually update Nintendont whenever a new version comes out. https://github.com/Special-Niewbie/Nintendont-CrisMMMod/releases


"The vWii for Wii U Nintendont Channel , cannot be used with the Wii U [game]PAD as controller, because it's a fully forwarder from Wii U Menu to vWii Nintendont app."

This is the issue I was referring to in my post. I'd like to be able to keep my Wii/GC games on a hard drive just for the vWii while having a separate drive for Wii U games. I'd like to be able to use the gamepad on the vWii essentially, which is probably impossible, but I can wish. I'll keep this mod in mind, though.


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 17, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> Like it or not, this is true.
> Infamously, western Saturn games are known to be more prone to this kind of issue nowadays.
> 
> 
> ...


makes sense


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 17, 2022)

god they better do a sale now that they're on a shop system where it's easily doable


----------



## Kopimist (Feb 17, 2022)

DudderButter said:


> "The vWii for Wii U Nintendont Channel , cannot be used with the Wii U [game]PAD as controller, because it's a fully forwarder from Wii U Menu to vWii Nintendont app."
> 
> This is the issue I was referring to in my post. I'd like to be able to keep my Wii/GC games on a hard drive just for the vWii while having a separate drive for Wii U games. I'd like to be able to use the gamepad on the vWii essentially, which is probably impossible, but I can wish. I'll keep this mod in mind, though.


You misunderstand. There's two different versions there. One is for WiiU mode which supports the gamepad (WiiVC forwarder channel) and one strictly for vWii mode that doesn't support the gamepad but has net access. Afaik your vWii hdd should work just fine for storing GameCube Isis as long as it's in FAT32 format and not the obsolete WBFS format.

Also I've attached a photo of me playing a GameCube game on the gamepad:


----------



## K3N1 (Feb 17, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Hackers are very important for moments like this. Back up and Preservation of these games.


The fact hackers made it so easy to install cfw these days is a blessing in situations like these. All the more reason why digital preservatives are so important.


----------



## Ddanjovi2 (Feb 17, 2022)

I just redeemed flipnote studio on nintendo rewards 200 silver


----------



## Ddanjovi2 (Feb 17, 2022)

I just redeemed flipnote studio on nintendo rewards, nows the time.
Zelda picross is on there too with some themes.


----------



## SeventhSon7 (Feb 18, 2022)

Reminds me I need to hack each to play "back ups"


----------



## assassinz (Feb 18, 2022)

Doesn't this mean it will no longer be possible to do 3DS system transfers after March 2023?


----------



## SaddQ (Feb 18, 2022)

Good thing piracy is a thing then. Who'd have thought pirates are preservationists?


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 18, 2022)

assassinz said:


> Doesn't this mean it will no longer be possible to do 3DS system transfers after March 2023?


Eh, maybe without hacking.


----------



## KennyAtom (Feb 18, 2022)

assassinz said:


> Doesn't this mean it will no longer be possible to do 3DS system transfers after March 2023?


I've been able to transfer DSi files to 3DS still, and that shut down a little while back. (Maybe I'm wrong, considering I just tested to see if it could connect to my 3DS at the time), so it could be possible they'll still leave system transfers up.


----------



## assassinz (Feb 19, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> I've been able to transfer DSi files to 3DS still, and that shut down a little while back. (Maybe I'm wrong, considering I just tested to see if it could connect to my 3DS at the time), so it could be possible they'll still leave system transfers up.


Yeah we probably won't actually have to worry about system/NNID transfers until they shut down all online 3DS support.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 20, 2022)

I hate this, because it means so many practically-unknown games will vanish - for example, Parascientific Escape. It's a quaint little visual novel+puzzle trilogy (think of Zero Escape, but not nearly as dark), but I cannot find an online download anywhere, save for a certain "fabrique" site that offers .exe files that set off VirusTotal.
Or how about Lord of Magna? Another mostly-unknown and decent game, that's not popular enough to be backed up on 'reliable' sites.

And then I've had issues downloading DLCs in the past too, in particular DLC for Fire Emblem: Awakening and Fates. I download them, install them with FBI, and...they don't show up in-game. Not on console, or on Citra.
In fact, if I dump legitimately-bought DLC and try to install it on Citra or another console, it doesn't work either. As a result, when the 3DS eShop goes down, DLC might as well go with it, in my unfortunate experience.


----------



## MSX (Feb 20, 2022)

> *If someone visits Nintendo eShop and wants to download something on Wii U or the Nintendo 3DS family systems after late March 2023, what will they able to do?*
> 
> 
> On both platforms, users will still be able to:
> ...



This is so stupid. They're basically saying, "yeah we're still keeping the files online, but screw you if you want to buy anything." It makes literally zero sense since they aren't taking down anything, except for what? The buy button?


----------



## Tiger21820 (Feb 20, 2022)

Man, what is up with Nintendo and their *planned obsolescence*!?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 20, 2022)

Tiger21820 said:


> Man, what is up with Nintendo and their *planned obsolescence*!?


because the guy in charge now is a real asshole who only cares about money. his NOTHING like iwata


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 20, 2022)

MSX said:


> This is so stupid. They're basically saying, "yeah we're still keeping the files online, but screw you if you want to buy anything." It makes literally zero sense since they aren't taking down anything, except for what? The buy button?


My guess on this is: Potential support inquires. If people can buy stuff, Nintendo has to assist if something goes wrong with eShop cards, with connecting to the internet, with potential problems of all kinds non-tech-savvy people might have.

They are still offering re-download, but my guess is that anybody with a problem asking for help will get a semi-automatic reply linking to an old "knowledge base" online and the remark: "No support anymore."

I have no idea if the just fear some backlash on the internet when taking the complete shop offline (including re-download) freeing server capacity, or if they could even be legally required to offer re-downloads. Might depend on the country? And no: General EULAs saying _"Can be discontinued anytime – f…  yourself if you bought something you cannot get anymore!"_ don't mean anything as they aren't above law.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 20, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> My guess on this is: Potential support inquires. If people can buy stuff, Nintendo has to assist if something goes wrong with eShop cards, with connecting to the internet, with potential problems of all kinds non-tech-savvy people might have.


Imo it is just a security issue. You don't want to allow people spend real money on a dead platform with outdated security. And I guess Nintendo (as well as Sony) is tired of releasing new firmwares on dead platforms just to update credentials and things like that.


----------



## Tiger21820 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## ital (Feb 20, 2022)

RichardTheKing said:


> I hate this, because it means so many practically-unknown games will vanish - for example, Parascientific Escape. It's a quaint little visual novel+puzzle trilogy (think of Zero Escape, but not nearly as dark), but I cannot find an online download anywhere, save for a certain "fabrique" site that offers .exe files that set off VirusTotal.
> Or how about Lord of Magna? Another mostly-unknown and decent game, that's not popular enough to be backed up on 'reliable' sites.
> 
> And then I've had issues downloading DLCs in the past too, in particular DLC for Fire Emblem: Awakening and Fates. I download them, install them with FBI, and...they don't show up in-game. Not on console, or on Citra.
> In fact, if I dump legitimately-bought DLC and try to install it on Citra or another console, it doesn't work either. As a result, when the 3DS eShop goes down, DLC might as well go with it, in my unfortunate experience.



Thanks, I'd never heard of that Zero Escape style game before. Thankfully "The ultimate site for Nintendo 3DS content preservation" *wink* *wink* had the files available.
​


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 20, 2022)

ital said:


> Thanks, I'd never heard of that Zero Escape style game before. Thankfully "The ultimate site for Nintendo 3DS content preservation" *wink* *wink* had the files available.
> ​


Huh, _whatever you're talking about_ had never appeared in my DuckDuckGo searches before. Weird; must not advertise that much, or have good SEO.


----------



## ital (Feb 20, 2022)

Just speaking in hypotheticals, sort of like thought bubbles out loud but on the net using quote marks instead.






Any similarities to any sites, on or offline is purely coincidental.

Interesting article here for those who wish to know more about this:

https://www.nintendolife.com/featur...er-noa-employee-talks-nintendo-eshop-closures


----------



## EfferClefairy (Feb 20, 2022)

It's not like I am going to buy those games digitally lol


----------



## MSX (Feb 20, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> My guess on this is: Potential support inquires. If people can buy stuff, Nintendo has to assist if something goes wrong with eShop cards, with connecting to the internet, with potential problems of all kinds non-tech-savvy people might have.
> 
> They are still offering re-download, but my guess is that anybody with a problem asking for help will get a semi-automatic reply linking to an old "knowledge base" online and the remark: "No support anymore."
> 
> I have no idea if the just fear some backlash on the internet when taking the complete shop offline (including re-download) freeing server capacity, or if they could even be legally required to offer re-downloads. Might depend on the country? And no: General EULAs saying _"Can be discontinued anytime – f…  yourself if you bought something you cannot get anymore!"_ don't mean anything as they aren't above law.


I doubt it has to do with support inquires, or else they probably would have felt that making and supporting a Switch eShop would not be worth it.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Feb 20, 2022)

This is sad, I feel like the 3ds and wii u era were the last where I actually had fun playing on a nintendo system.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Feb 20, 2022)

What about online play? Would it be still possible, since you would be able to re/download the games you own later?


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 20, 2022)

deSSy2724 said:


> What about online play? Would it be still possible, since you would be able to re/download the games you own later?


redownloading games will still work, online play will still work


----------



## cashboxz01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Ngl that felt quick af. 3DS was super hot in December 2016 and December 2017. FreeShop was the shiiiiiiiiet. Tbh 3DS was still hot until covid started in 2020. 

Either way, the console was hacked to bits, and Ninty just doesn't give af anymore bc running the servers costs them money while they know every console out there can easily be jailbroken and the roms can easily be downloaded. They're giving us the green light at this point.


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 21, 2022)

I wonder how we'll be able to do an 3DS system format when the time comes for them to end all online features.


----------



## thekarter104 (Feb 21, 2022)

Do you need to connect to their online services to format the 3DS?
If so, Rip even getting a 2nd hand 3DS after March 2023.


----------



## console (Feb 22, 2022)

That's why I never buy any games from eShop on my New/Old Nintendo 3DS XL system. I don't feel safe when buy digital games and company shut down servers in near future like what news release about this now. Lesson learned and we must avoid digital stores now and in the future.

All digital are screw up so bad. Avoid buy digital games online that's why. If what happen to internet get broke down anytime would cause a lot of problems.

All physical copy of games (non-digital) are not affect and would last forever than digital.

Very sad news.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Feb 22, 2022)

I wasn't able to respond to this post for a handful of days as I tried to come up with a post to make, because this is a pretty complicated subject with a lot of possible takes.

I'll just leave it at this: Nintendo has the money and the customers to keep this store open, and yet they choose not to. But when we pirate their old games that aren't being sold anymore and that are effectively abandonware, suddenly we're hurting their profits? Nintendo, you are doing this to yourself! Make your games readily accessible in a desireable form or people will keep pirating them. This isn't a problem DRM or anti-homebrew is ever going to solve, Nintendo needs to respect their customers.

I understand that the 3DS and Wii U have been on their way out for a long time, and are both a decade old, but still.



thekarter104 said:


> Do you need to connect to their online services to format the 3DS?
> If so, Rip even getting a 2nd hand 3DS after March 2023.


AFAIK They aren't closing the eShop's CDN for a good while afterward, as it's needed for redownloading.


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 22, 2022)

thekarter104 said:


> Do you need to connect to their online services to format the 3DS?
> If so, Rip even getting a 2nd hand 3DS after March 2023.


Yes. The thing is, I don't know if it actually does something or if it's just a check to authorize the format. If it's the latter, I guess it could be simulated in some way. Or they could release an final system update that adress this.


----------



## ImNotTails (Feb 23, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 298312​
> It's the end of an era, as both the Nintendo Wii U and 3DS will be moving on to that great end-of-life cloud in the sky. Nintendo has put out a warning that they'll be winding down support both the eShop on both platforms. Starting May 23 of this year, credit cards will no longer be able to be used to add funds to the 3DS or Wii U eShop, with support for physical eShop cards going away on August 29th. Digital download codes will still work and will be redeemable until the final plug is pulled in March 2023.
> 
> 
> ...


im glad it’s fairly easy to homebrew these consoles


----------



## zoogie (Feb 23, 2022)

Bean_BR said:


> Yes. The thing is, I don't know if it actually does something or if it's just a check to authorize the format. If it's the latter, I guess it could be simulated in some way. Or they could release an final system update that adress this.


I believe they track what systems have what movable.sed and of course, track/update the current NNID/hardware linkage. Formatting removes the NNID (if it exists) so they keep a record of that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2022)

I’ll have to download and back up all of my eShop purchases, it seems - I can’t imagine Nintendo supporting re-downloads for long if the storefront is shutting down. At least there’s plenty of forward warning.


----------



## NeoGaming (Feb 27, 2022)

NO PIRACY IS BAD. Just make a homebrew version of the eshop where you can buy the games off of nintendo's sever


----------



## thekarter104 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bladebreaker said:


> NO PIRACY IS BAD. Just make a homebrew version of the eshop where you can buy the games


But how would that go? I mean from the Nintendo servers and how would Nintendo get the money then while it's a homebrew app or custom server?


For retro games, Nintendo would make money with their Switch Online services. Still making money off that. But if the eshop shuts down, then, that's not possible anymore.

It's still sad that Nintendo tries to shut down even old retro ROMs, because those ROMs are needed for ROM hacks such as Mario 64 ROM hacks and a new world is blown wide open.


----------



## NeoGaming (Feb 27, 2022)

But do you want to pay every month just for a game that you can eshop cheaper.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2022)

Bladebreaker said:


> NO PIRACY IS BAD. Just make a homebrew version of the eshop where you can buy the games



That's subjective. What's it going to do, hurt sales on games that you can't buy?


----------



## NeoGaming (Feb 27, 2022)

thekarter104 said:


> But how would that go? I mean from the Nintendo servers and how would Nintendo get the money then while it's a homebrew app or custom server?
> 
> 
> For retro games, Nintendo would make money with their Switch Online services. Still making money off that. But if the eshop shuts down, then, that's not possible anymore.
> ...


hold on if all of us want save the eshop go sign this save the eshop


----------



## bonkmaykr (Feb 28, 2022)

Bladebreaker said:


> NO PIRACY IS BAD. Just make a homebrew version of the eshop where you can buy the games


That's still piracy...

The problem doesn't lie with us not paying for the games, but the fact that the developers don't receive money from them. Pirating a video game that stopped being officially sold years ago doesn't do any harm because there's literally no legal way to obtain it unless you buy it second-hand, at which point you're not paying the original developers anyway, which makes the whole process completely pointless.

Not only is reselling the games for a profit not helping anyone, but doing so digitally would count as commercial copying, which would not only violate the proprietary license of the software (therefore, piracy!) but you would be giving pay to someone who didn't even make the game in the first place, doesn't own the software's exclusive rights, and doesn't deserve the money.

This is even worse than just giving away pirated copies for free.



Bladebreaker said:


> hold on if all of us want save the eshop go sign this save the eshop


Nintendo won't listen to a Change.org petition, you're better off building a time machine to convince Terry A. Davis that the CIA isn't watching him.


----------



## thekarter104 (Feb 28, 2022)

This is going to be an endless discussion anyway. Here most people at GBATemp, have modded their 3DS to 'backup' their games which is good in cases like services dying out, and what's even better is that modding allows to create and connect to custom servers, so old games can still be played online to this day, the CTGP Mario Kart ROM hack, but also the original Mario Kart Wii, Brawl and maybe more.

Speaking of connect to custom servers on the Switch like Wiimmfi does on the Wii, would that be 'piracy' by bypassing the need of subscribing to play online?

Anyway, there's also a disadventage about modding systems, and that's the most horrible it can make cheating/hacking online possible. I'm not sure in what games and if there are many cheaters in for example Mario Kart. on Switch. I really feel like the Switch could be hacked way too early. I know many people don't agree with me on this, but get this: It enables piracy and cheating online. But on the upside ofcourse it allows for homebrew games, emulators and even overclocking. Although the Switch system is amazing for mods nevertheless since it allows for both TV mode and handheld.


----------



## NeoGaming (Feb 28, 2022)

Nintendo just hate people if they just listen to their customers like PlayStation this wouldn't be a problem for people like who still use the 3ds everyday. Man nintendo really try get people to go switch.


----------



## NeoGaming (Feb 28, 2022)

I didn't finish what I saying meant to put off of Nintendo's sever


----------



## bonkmaykr (Mar 2, 2022)

Bladebreaker said:


> Nintendo just hate people if they just listen to their customers like PlayStation this wouldn't be a problem for people like who still use the 3ds everyday. Man nintendo really try get people to go switch.


Sony didn't listen to their customers on several occasions either. Let's see...
- Advertising the PS3 as a home computer capable of running any Linux distro if the player wanted to do more than just play video games and watch movies. They could play PC games and do normal PC things up until the point Sony removed the feature entirely and then tried to get GeoHot arrested. The lawsuit filed against them is something they are still paying for to this day.
- Their security was absolute garbage in the early-2010s and they allowed LOLSEC leak customer data, and were not prepared for it at all, granted their response was understandable and maybe even reasonable.
- They have attemped anti-competitive business practices such as not allowing customers to carry content between platforms on cross-platform titles, locking accounts to only be played on a PlayStation and refusing to sell games that did not implement this abhorent DRM, and charging more to allow crossplatform games onto their digital store, and demanding financial compensation for sales not on their platform, among other things.

Are they less of a dick than Nintendo? Sure. But none of the three big console manufactuers are saints, far from it.

Microsoft and Nintendo are far worse and have done some of these things several times over, so there's that.



Bladebreaker said:


> I didn't finish what I saying meant to put off of Nintendo's sever


The Edit button exists.



Ddanjovi2 said:


> I just redeemed flipnote studio on nintendo rewards, nows the time.
> Zelda picross is on there too with some themes.


The Edit button exists. Do not double post.


----------



## NeoGaming (Mar 2, 2022)

Also i did edit the post


----------



## such (Mar 2, 2022)

Bladebreaker said:


> Nintendo just hate people if they just listen to their customers like PlayStation this wouldn't be a problem for people like who still use the 3ds everyday. Man nintendo really try get people to go switch.


That PS Store will be gone soon enough, don't you worry. It sucks that you can't count on the game industry to preserve its own history, and it's ridiculous that pirates are pretty much gaming's only custodians, but them's the brakes.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 22, 2022)

it's odd people boycotted vs sony.... and they got it delayed but not nintendo for a delay.... wow nintendo's hate fan's more then themselves.


----------



## That1LoserGuy (Sep 22, 2022)

If nintendo stops selling 3ds games, then piracy doesn`t make them lose any money, therefore piracy will not be stealing after march 23


----------



## Jayro (Sep 22, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> it's odd people boycotted vs sony.... and they got it delayed but not nintendo for a delay.... wow nintendo's hate fan's more then themselves.


If Nintendo delays a game more than once, I consider it piratable upon release.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 22, 2022)

Delaying a game is better that releasing as a complete mess, I am looking at you remakes of Pokemon Pearl and Diamond.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 23, 2022)

raxadian said:


> Delaying a game is better that releasing as a complete mess, I am looking at you remakes of Pokemon Pearl and Diamond.


and cyberpunk 2077.
and fallout 76.
and sonic colors ultimate.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> and cyberpunk 2077.
> and fallout 76.
> and sonic colors ultimate.


there are always exceptions. sometimes a game getting delayed a few times is for the best...other times it could mean it's in development hell


----------

